# Einstiegsleiter Schwimmteich?



## scendix (20. Juni 2007)

Ich ordne mal meine "Leiterfrage" dem "Technik im und am Teich Forum zu"; falls ich falsch liege, bitte verschieben.

Ich suche für unseren Teich (siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5308) eine Leiter, die ich an der Terasse festmachen kann.
Da diese unten im Wasser steht, fällt ja wohl jegliches Holz weg. Aber eine große Alu-Pool-Leiter, die oben 1m über die Terasse übersteht, möchte ich auch nur ungern.

Gibt es da etwas, was ich an der Terassenseite anschrauben kann, was nicht zu hoch überststeht?

Danke
Christoph


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Einstiegsleiter Schwimmteich?*

Servus Christoph

Meinst du sowas in der Art

 
Die ist aus Lärchenbretter selbst zusammen geschraubt, und hält heute noch.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## scendix (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Einstiegsleiter Schwimmteich?*

Ja genau so was meine ich. Sieht klasse aus. Hängt die bei dir unten im Wasser? Wie lange schon?
Habe keine Lust, alle 3 Jahre das Ding dann neu schreinern zu müssen... 

Christoph


----------

